# Any chance of meeting someone in Queretaro for a beer...?



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi All - I'm new to the forum, so am not yet able to send PM's; I thought I'd just post here. I'm considering a move to Queretaro, and am going to be in town for a few days at the beginning of February and was hoping to have a chance to sit down for a chat with someone who's living there, allow me to ask some questions and get an insiders view of pros and cons.

I can't seem to see any other way of contacting members other than a general post like this, apologies if I've done it wrong and broken any rules!

If anyone is up for a beer and chat I'd appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks


----------



## canexican (Jul 3, 2012)

*cheers*

I'm a Canuck living in Queretaro for the last 1.5 years. I'd be glad to meet you for a drink or two and give you some info on the area. Lets chat ahead of time and work out the details. I'll try pm'ing you with my contact info.

PS: You're buying!  
Ray


----------



## arjwilson (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm buying? Gasp...in that case it's a can of Tecate from the Oxxo. 

No problem, I'll bring my cheque book, I appreciate your making the time. I don't think you can PM me yet because newbies don't get that feature added until we've proven to be reliable on the forum. 

If it isn't working (the PM function) maybe txt me at (778) 828-1399 and I'll txt back with an email address. (and you can add the international txt charge onto the beer tab).

Thanks - Andrew


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

arjwilson said:


> I don't think you can PM me yet because newbies don't get that feature added until we've proven to be reliable on the forum.


You can use the PM feature once you've posted 5 messages.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

arjwilson said:


> Hi All - I'm new to the forum, so am not yet able to send PM's; I thought I'd just post here. I'm considering a move to Queretaro, and am going to be in town for a few days at the beginning of February and was hoping to have a chance to sit down for a chat with someone who's living there, allow me to ask some questions and get an insiders view of pros and cons.
> 
> I can't seem to see any other way of contacting members other than a general post like this, apologies if I've done it wrong and broken any rules!
> 
> ...


Is the invitation still on? I've been in Querétaro for 15 yrs


----------



## canexican (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi, the original poster changed his plans and never made it to Queretaro. However, I'm a Canadian who's been here for almost 2 years and I'm up for meeting for a beer! 

How about we take this opportunity to make an open invitation to any Canucks in Qro' to arrange to meet for a couple drinks?

Who's up for it?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

canexican said:


> Hi, the original poster changed his plans and never made it to Queretaro. However, I'm a Canadian who's been here for almost 2 years and I'm up for meeting for a beer!
> 
> How about we take this opportunity to make an open invitation to any Canucks in Qro' to arrange to meet for a couple drinks?
> 
> Who's up for it?


I'm not a Canuck, but im up for the invitation!


----------



## canexican (Jul 3, 2012)

Where are you from and what do you do in Queretaro?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Born and raised in Mexico CIty, I'm a independent construction contractor, used to work for pilgrim's pride

How about You?


----------



## canexican (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm self employed. I work from home and do numerous types of technical repairs: electronic, electrodomestico, electrical, plumbing, machines in health clubs, and more.
Do you use skype or msn? We could chat there if you do...
Ray


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't, but You can drop me a PM with an email


----------

